# ABT stuffing



## dalmorloson (Dec 31, 2007)

I know it's had to have been here a thousand times but I've been searching for awhile and can't find stuffing recipes. I've never tried ABT's but they look awesome. I'm starting my New Year's Eve dinner and thought a dozen ABT's would hit the spot. Anyone got a quick stuffing recipe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 31, 2007)

For mine that I made last night, I just used Philly Cream cheese, pepper jack cheese and cheddar cheese. I de-veined and de-seeded the little guys and put the seeds back into the cheese mix. Then shoved it all back in the Jap peppers and wrapped the whole thing in bacon. Awesome taste with Hickory.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 31, 2007)

We are stuffing as i type or the better half is some have cream cheese ,little smokies,water chestnuts,burger&rice&kc bbq seasoning,and a little jimmey dean sage pork sausage.wrap in bacon smoke and eat.sprinkle with paperica.
i'll try to have a q-veiw later


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 31, 2007)

Forgot to say that I added a little Tabasco Chipotle sauce to the mix. I likes my peppers hot!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 31, 2007)

crap brent.........leave the seeds and viens in them bad boys.......that will be hot enuff for you .......LOLOL

next step, in sounds like for you, scotch bonnets.......aka......habs........THAT should make your bm the next day interesting...........LMAO


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 31, 2007)

I like to use cream cheese mixed with..
chopped cooked shrimp (or crab)
1 clove of garlic minced
 some minced onion 
I split the jalapenos length way and stuff each half, then wrap them in bacon.

There are so many good ABT recipes on this site, I hope to try them all sometime. lol


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 31, 2007)

I did leave the seeds in, just not the veins. Will do that next time. Also, me thinks I will have to try habs next time!


----------



## low&slow (Dec 31, 2007)

Heres the recipe I use. I forgot who I got it from. It was someone here at the SMF. My family likes it this way, and if you have any stuffing left it makes really good dip for chips.

Atomic Buffalo Turds

    10 fresh Jalapenos
    8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
    1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
    1 Tbsp dry onion
    1 tsp granulated garlic
    1 Tbsp honey
    1 Tbsp barbecue rub
    1 lb bacon, thin cut

    Wearing gloves, cut jalapenos in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs.  Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey.  Fill jalapeno halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapenos) of bacon.

    Light 1/2 chimney of Kingsford and assemble smoker with empty water pan.  Add 1-2 chunks of wood and adjust vents to achieve 300*F at grate.  Smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown.  Serve and eat!


----------



## brentman0110 (Dec 31, 2007)

Amen Brother! I forgot that little handy tip, since I was about 4 or 5 drinks into my meatloaf smoke when I decided to make these little guys. Well anyway, a couple of hours after I took out the seeds and veins, I rubbed my eyes and whoa!!!!!


----------



## flash (Dec 31, 2007)

Obviously if you leave those seeds in there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll be doing my with cream cheese, 3 cheese taco mix, chipolte tobasco and lil smokey sausage. Wrapped in bacon.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yesiree...Made that same mistake a couple years ago and later that night, like 5 or 6 hours later, I went to remove my contact lenses before going to bed!!! Spent a long night staring at the ceiling through red watery eyes...


----------



## zapper (Dec 31, 2007)

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!

I think that was the original recipe that I started out with or very close to it. I have just been free handing it from memory as I go along and the last time around I knew that I was missing something but couldn't figure out what it was. I left out the honey! (Didn't really miss it when eating, but I new that something was wrong the whole time I was making them)



Veins and seeds? Brentman you are one tough SOB 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I quit smoking cigarettes about a year ago. Before that I could eat alot of different spicey hot stuff, not to the extream, but with in reason. Since I quit, I have become pretty much a wimp. I mean that stuff I loved before is too hot for me now. A cooked or pickeled pepper is as about as hot as I want to go!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 31, 2007)

I have done both too! ... hell of a lesson!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... also don't scratch anything below your belt either!


----------



## tys (Jan 16, 2008)

We normally stuff ours with straight Mozarellla, once in a while we'll mix it up with some Havarti or Monterey Jack but the Mozarella is always the go-to for us.

We always use a full slice of bacon as well.  Since we don't have a rack, we'll canoe the pepper and then wrap the bacon around it to kind of hold together.

They're always good eating!


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 16, 2008)

How does the mozzarella work out? Does it melt good? I usually use cheddar, colbyjack, or monterey jack for mine. 
I make some with cream cheese for the wife.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 16, 2008)

i know i am going to be trying the mozz. this weekend..........PLUS........some good ol MAYTAG blue cheese........


----------



## tys (Jan 17, 2008)

The mozarella works great, and is always nicely melted... by the time I pull them off the smoker there's usually some that has dripped out.

They turn out pretty similiar to the Monterey Jack.


----------



## vlap (Jan 17, 2008)

You know that almost sounds good. I might have to try it. Maybe some good olives mixed with the blue? Soiunds odd but has my mouth waterin.


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jan 17, 2008)

Cream Cheese, Crawfish tails, creole seasoning, stuff in pepper wrap in bacon  HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeezy (Jan 17, 2008)

I like using cream cheese the most, but I'm going to try goat cheese next time.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 17, 2008)

would LOVE to try goat cheese.......but its higher than gasoline round here......


----------



## flash (Jan 17, 2008)

My wife snuck this less fat cream cheese on my last time. Honostly, I really could not tell the difference.

1/3 Less Fat than Cream Cheese.....Neufchatel Cheese

Got it from Wal-Mart Great Value.


----------



## grande (Jan 23, 2008)

I havve not tried smoking them yet, but I make my own italian sausage. I usually make my standard meatball mix but use 50-50 italian sausage & ground beef. I stuff my jalepenos with this & bake them for approx. 30 minutes. I'm definately going to have to try putting these things in the smoker.

My mix consists of:
Italian Sausage
Ground Beef
Eggs
Romano Cheese
Oregano 
Basil
Black Pepper
Bread Crumbs


----------



## stl-srt8 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cream Cheese, some shredded Cheddar (or like a mexi-mix) can of crab meat and old bay seasoning (probably a teaspoon or so).  Wrap in Bacon. Smoke for 2+ at 225.   I did find, the longer the smoke the more mellow the pepper, so if you want hotter, a little higher temp for less time.

Gonna try some other combo's now though.


----------



## foozer (Jan 24, 2008)

I would like to see this thread given it's own location in the section called "Smoking Meat and Other Things" for easy reference. Any of the Moderators think it is worthy?


----------



## bigboofire (Feb 2, 2008)

I just started messing around with these as well and I used cream cheese mixed with progresso itilian bread crumbs, minced onion, minced garlic, a hand full of cheddar, wrapped in bacon and OMG,  THAT IS ALL I AT THAT NIGHT.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 2, 2008)

foozer.......Dutch is in the process of making a abt stickey thread, and a fattie thread sticky...........


----------



## jaynik (Feb 2, 2008)

I smoke a fatty (not that kind) and stuff the peppers with cream cheese, crumbled smoked fatty, and some cheddar.  Wrap it in bacon and smoke!


----------

